# Parking at Dover



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Any one parked down at Dover this week ?, want to find out whether you can still park on front, is it Marine Parade?.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes you can !!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

No problem,was there a couple of weeks ago,parking bays big enough for MH`s

Les


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Se you there Teal.....  .........we will be there about 5 pm Saturday

Keith


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for that info. We could be there on Sunday evening. Where is it exactly, please?


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

oldtart said:


> Where is it exactly, please?


51°07'18.10N 01°18'50.90E

HTH


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks again. Found it with the help of Tom Tom!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

teal said:


> Any one parked down at Dover this week ?, want to find out whether you can still park on front, is it Marine Parade?.


We parked there overnight on Tuesday this week.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877

You don't say where you are located but be warned that there are major roadworks on the M25 anti-clockwise for about 5 miles around the M11 junction. This was also causing congestion on the clockwise carriageway. 
This was made worse by major roadworks on th A14 needing a detour from the M11 via the A1303 and A428 to pick up the A1 near St Neots.

Our normally less than 4 hour journey home to Loughborough took over 5 hours.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Make sure you put some cash in the machine if you're parked up after 9am and before 6pm..

We were there last week and windscreens are checked by the parking "police".


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

I parked there monday night, along with two others. arh


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We have overnighted on Marine Parade everytime we have crossed the channel. There are numerous police patrols throughout the evening, giving the impression they are looking after the interests of those waiting for ferries as much as they are the local community.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We were there on Monday this week, they are in the middle of extensive works on the prom next to marine parade but it doesn't affect the parking. We had a good nights sleep.

P&L


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for that info about the roadworks Gillian. We are going down from Wigan and getting the 10pm Norfolk Line ferry. We shall be leaving about 11am. so have plenty of time to get there.

Val


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Had a very quiet night there last night after getting off the ferry at 10pm.
Had a quick chat with a very nice policewoman who was parked opposite in a patrol van for a bit and asked her if it was ok to park there and she said yes definitely ok no problem.
She asked if we had an early ferry and we told her no we had just got off one.

They patrol regularly right through the day and night.

RD


----------

